# R.C. Sproul on sermonaudio.com



## puritanpilgrim (May 28, 2009)

The consequences of ideas is available free on sermonaudio.com 

SermonAudio.com - Sermons by Dr. R. C. Sproul

Good deal since it normally runs sixty dollars.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (May 28, 2009)

This blog has a bunch of his great teaching including the entire series on Predestination-Thanks for posting the semonaudio link!

Reforming My Mind: R. C. Sproul MP3 Sermons


----------



## Devin (May 28, 2009)

Great find.


----------



## ZackF (May 29, 2009)

What a goldmine!!! Thanks.


----------



## Confessor (May 29, 2009)

Devin said:


> Great find.



Seconded. I am ecstatic.


----------



## Confessor (May 29, 2009)

Just downloaded 'em all to iTunes.


----------



## jogri17 (May 29, 2009)

with all due respect I think this may be illegal.

-----Added 5/29/2009 at 01:55:42 EST-----

ohh wow! its not! I didn'T know Ligonier finally went on sermon audio. I take back my comment!


----------



## OPC'n (May 29, 2009)

I wonder if these are the same sermons that you can get from his pod casts?


----------

